# Well-do you put it in the hedge bottom ?



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The recent ''some people no morals''thread has raised the issue of waste water disposal.From my own experiences it seems to me that the majority of campers that I have seen on sites are quite prepared to dispose of their waste water in a hedge bottom or on trees and flowers,some site owners actually encourage it.

However on the thread opinion is equally divided and some members feel strongly about it so I have done a poll to see what the majority of MHF members do with their waste water.By waste water I mean normal body washing and pot washing water and not any cleaning agents,disinfectants or bleach etc....


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

In the US it's illegal to dispose of grey water other than down a sewer

Loddy

I wouldn't in a hedge


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

i cant see a problem with washing water in a hedge bottom , i have poured it at the base of tree,s after all its got to be better than dog pee? :?


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

When we stayed in Aranjuez in Spain in June, all the Spanish were pouring washing up water down the drains by the fresh water taps. When these drains got blocked, they used the hedges.

The whole place stank. We left.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

What the Government say espec in drought conditions, 

Any water that has been used in the home, except water from toilets, is called greywater, and can be used in the garden.

You can use water left over from washing up, water used to wash the windows, or the car, as well as shower, sink and laundry water.

There are a few precautions you should take when using greywater in the garden:

make sure it is cool before you use it
avoid pouring it straight on to foliage
use greywater from baths and showers to water only non-edible plants


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We stayed on two CL's last week and were advised to dispose of the greywater at the edge of the field so I answered yes. However, if we are on Britstop sites with no water disposal I wait until I can empty it elsewhere.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a vision in my head now of my Grandad, early 60's.
Having a wash in the kitchen sink with a big red bar of soap..
Then out through the front door in his vest and always tipped it over the roses of another plant.... See he was a "greenie" even then.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I wipe all plates etc. with a paper towel first b4 washing up and wash up in bowl using as little green washing up liquid as poss. Dispose of it away from usable ground. Try never to put smelly water down kitchen sink. And of course my bathroom water is pure and clean :lol:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

In the 50s and 60s we always put the grey water on the garden especially the potatoe patch and the runner beans, nothing was ever wasted.

Graham


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The vote so far seems to be as I would have expected but answer me this.... why are the minority who think that grey water is dangerous so vociferous? Any thread that happens to mention grey water always seems to attract the vociferous doomongers who threaten the extinction of the human race and all animal life if any grey water touches soil.


Mike


P.S. that does not mean I approve of it going onto a pitch :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess that there are those that hold strong views on the subject and want to make their viewpoint known, whereas the majority don't see it as a big issue and don't post anything.

As in the other thread, we always ask about waste water disposal if nothing is specifically provided, you can only do so much yourself.

Peter


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The Caravan Code

For touring other than on sites equipped with toilets, will carry his/her own sanitary equipment (usually chemical closet and approved related fluid) and dispose of the contents only at a point provided for the purpose. *If burial is necessary, as perhaps on private property, this will not be done in the vicinity of any water course.*

Allows no waste water from the caravan to foul the ground, ensures that suitable receptacles are connected to the waste water pipes to collect the waste, and the receptacles emptied as necessary. *In the few instances where no disposal point is provided, minimum fouling is achieved by distributing the water over a considerable area, as along a hedge*

This is in the Guidance issued by Natural England as agents for DEFRA.

I have no problem using either method of disposal. I use a site where burial of toilet waste is the approved method of disposal. Waste water is spread widely over the unused rough grassland as there are no hedges.
This site is an SSI and Natural England inspect it twice a year and approve of the methods used.

John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we always dump waste water in the hedge or somewhere similar when there isn't a MH dump. A damn sight better than driving off site with the waste tap open, spilling it all over the road :evil:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The vociferous members Spykal referred to earlier are almost always speaking from the heart rather than the head. This doesn't make them bad people, but it does tend to get them far more agitated than those who calmly consider the _*facts *_and reach an _*informed *_opinion.

Like others in this and many other contentious threads, I try to learn the facts, rather than immediately jump to an emotive, and probably erroneous conclusion. _(Dare I mention "gassing"? :roll: )_

Having learned the facts I try to adopt a sensible and considerate code of personal conduct, based on the verifiable evidence and a consideration for others. _(Sounds horribly sanctimonious - but you get the message!  )_

Common sense should always come into it as well. I am happy to pour our grey water down a drain in a layby . . . but if the drain was in full view of others I wouldn't do it because they might think I was emptying the loo. Likewise I see no problem in chucking it under the hedge on a CL, but not if 20 others had just used the same bit of hedge!

Just my opinion.

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

If we are only away for a few days, I always dump the grey water on the garden when I return home. I'm certainly not short of plant growth in that area! I can't say that I have seen a negative side to what I do, there are certainly no smells or grease about. 

I would NEVER condone spilling waste water on a pitch or leaving a site with the drain tap cracked open however.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I've not voted because my option isn't there : "ask site owner what they'd like you to do".

I'm happy to put in a hedge, but nowhere near the pitch. Frankly, it normally hums...


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We were on a CC holiday rally last week and were told to empty into hedge. As far as I'm concerned, it is better to water the hedgerow, especially when it is dry, than put down a drain.
very often there aren't any options to dispose of grey water other than in this way, especially when on rallies with very basic facilites


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It costs hundreds of pounds to empty sceptic tanks and i find most CL / CS owners prefer you empty grey water in a hedge 

Alan H


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If site owner alows dumping grey water into the hedge I do it
If not I dump in an alocated area or wait until I get home.
I did notice vehicles leaving Citie Europe a couple of weeks ago with water comming from tanks.

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

During the 'great drought' of '76 the family's bath water was always siphoned off to water the veg and salad patch.
We had the best crop of home-grown veg and salad ever that year. Certainly never had any smells or debris left behind.

Somewhere I read that domestic waste water contains stuff that actually feeds vegetation.


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

I would also put grey water over hedge areas and have been instructed to do so by several site owners recently.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I posted this on the other thread on this topic but think it might bear repeating here too:

Being a horticulturalist I have experimented with grey water disposal around plants. Having disposed twice for six months on the same spot on a free draining soil along a short stretch of mixed hedging I can report that it had no discernible detrimental effect and in fact that stretch of hedge thrived on it by comparison to the rest of the hedge. I did this two years running in the same place.

I am quite careful about what we put in the waste water tank though, Alan.

This advice has been around for years. I first saw a version of it around 1974: http://www.rhs.org.uk/gardening/sus...e-way-ahead/water-management/using-grey-water

Quote, "Household soaps and detergents are harmless to plants, but water containing bleaches, disinfectants, dishwasher salt and stronger cleaning products should not be used, as they can harm plants and even damage soil structure if used long-term on soil."

The RHS make no mention of harm to micro organisms but given their importance you can be sure that was considered before this advice was given and continues to be considered. I therefore conclude that little or no such damage has been found to occur.

It is also worth adding that while some of the things contained in grey water may be to some degree harmful to plants and micro organisms it is just as likely that they will be beneficial in that there is water and nutrient too, as Spacerunner pointed out.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

If the waste tank is full and there is no disposal point then there is little option other than to empty the waste into a hedge or leave the site and find a safe disposal point. The question as phrased virtually forces one into giving a Yes answer. And for those few who answered No, where 'would' you go to dispose of your waste? A better question would be "If there was no waste water point and you had to empty it in a hedge, would you be Comfortable or Uncomfortable doing this?". I answered Yes to the question but I'd feel uncomfortable at the same time.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Always trying to put mine in a Bush.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to Remus for raising that point - I agree entirely and was the person who probably put the cat among the pigeons to start with.....

My concerns stem from the thought that if everyone did this constantly and there was no control over where they empty, then the area could well become waterlogged and have an excessive amount of detergent.

I know that Allan pointed out the RHS advice, I accept that totally and the UK Government advice, BUT there are scientific papers which suggest a maximum level of 13.5mg of detergent per litre - a very small amount, will NOT cause problems, above that problems have been found as the waste chemicals filter out into water courses. (One *drop* of washing up liquid contains about 30mg detergent apparently)

Emptying a bath or sink every day into an area as large as a garden is unlikely to raise the detergent level to cause concern, but repeated emptying of grey water by successive campers into the same restricted place may well raise it to an unacceptable level IMO.

Others have commented that if people just allow free drainage (as we have all seen) the ground quickly becomes soggy and the area smelly - and may attract insects which are undesirable......

Hence my concerns - no problems with occasional emptying but frequent emptying in the same place (even by different people who are not aware of where the last people emptied) could cause problems.

Dave


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Remus said:


> If the waste tank is full and there is no disposal point then there is little option other than to empty the waste into a hedge or leave the site and find a safe disposal point. The question as phrased virtually forces one into giving a Yes answer. And for those few who answered No, where 'would' you go to dispose of your waste? A better question would be "If there was no waste water point and you had to empty it in a hedge, would you be Comfortable or Uncomfortable doing this?". I answered Yes to the question but I'd feel uncomfortable at the same time.


I have to say I feel the same as Remus. If the tank was full and I had no other option then I would consider a hedge row, but away from any pitches.

What I don't like is pitching somewhere and finding the hedge behind me is covered in bits of rice and pasta where someone has tipped their waste. :evil:

We were in Italy a couple of years ago and I seemed to be the only person who generated any grey waste water. Certainly never saw anyone else emptying containers? 8O

For me, I really do object to emptying onto the pitch - hence me previous post.

What do you all think on drains in lay-by's (perhaps) as an option?

Mark


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Senator said:


> What do you all think on drains in lay-by's (perhaps) as an option?
> 
> Mark


Fine for me as long as it can be done surreptitiously to prevent people from jumping to the wrong conclusion.
I'm sure highway run-off water is going to much more toxic than anything that drains from a grey water holding tank.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd empty into a hedge if I had to but would prefer to find a storm drain or other drain point and empty there. Maybe the result of being married for many, many years to Penquin!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Penquin/Dave. Fair comments I think in your last post.


But putting it down a drain on the road (as described in the post from Mrs. W) will almost certainly ensure that it will arrive in a watercourse not having been filtered through the soil. Which option is more likely to do harm? 

There will be science behind the advice from the RHS, they are are responsible, professional organisation. Scientific research is what they do, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

{offtopic}

but might be of interest.....

many A road and M road banks now support a high level of salt tolerant plants normally only found in salt marshes - WHY?

because the spray from venicles washes the salt from the roads onto the banks - thus they have become a specialised habitat!

A consequence that was never considered before salt was used, but which has had to be taken account of - and no, I am NOT sugesting that salt should NOT be used on the roads!

As regards emptying grey water down road drains, I think that is actually illegal but am working from memory....... (I think I read it on here somewhere, sometime, so it MUST be true...... :lol: ).

I believe that road drains connect to the mains drainage where it is available and thus it would be treated beforfe being discharged..... (but a civil engineer will probably tell me I am wrong 8O :roll: )

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You're right Dave, you're wrong: http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/pollution/water/31424.aspx

Alan.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> The vote so far seems to be as I would have expected but answer me this.... why are the minority who think that grey water is dangerous so vociferous? Any thread that happens to mention grey water always seems to attract the vociferous doomongers who threaten the extinction of the human race and all animal life if any grey water touches soil.
> 
> ...


I think that is beacause most people who object think it is toilet waste that is being dumped. I only ever dump my grey water at sites with waste disposal or, if I'm really stuck, in roadside drains.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you will read the link in the post above and find out why that's a bad idea, spreading it on soil reduces potential harm. Alan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Got Greenfly on your Roses.

Wash your dishes in a bowl and keep the soapy water until it cools. Put it on your Roses.

Bye bye Greenfly.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

And another thing. It's all very well tipping YOUR water on YOUR garden but I don't want it on MY pitch. I do not want to experience the delights of your exotic foot infection or the interesting rash which you've thoughtfully decided to share with everyone.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Remus said:


> And another thing. It's all very well tipping YOUR water on YOUR garden but I don't want it on MY pitch. I do not want to experience the delights of your exotic foot infection or the interesting rash which you've thoughtfully decided to share with everyone.


Hi Remus

A splendid rant :wink: , but the thread title is very clear.

Nobody is talking about tipping grey waste onto a pitch. I'm sure it does happen and it's pretty anti-social, but that's not what is under discussion.

If you read the thread it's about tipping responsibly under a hedge, well away from where anyone would pitch.

Excellent rant though - I particularly like the exotic rash. :lol:

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I particularly like the exotic rash. :lol:


Moblee might catch one of those 8O


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

spykal said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > I particularly like the exotic rash. :lol:
> ...


I suspect every bloke smiled at our good friend Moblee's joke.

From a previous post where she called him a "Tight Git" his wife sounds like she has a great sense of humour too.

Back on topic, we have been asked to pour grey water onto hedges too, and have done so..........but felt a tad guilty about doing it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Moblee you really need to behave yourself 8O 8O 8O

No actually you dont :lol: :lol: :lol:

cannot understand why anyone would feel guilty about emptying grey water on bushes and trees

I f they put bleach etc yes

Me, much to Alberts annoyance direct him on to which bush

well they all need a drink don't they????

Aldra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> .....cannot understand why anyone would feel guilty about emptying grey water on bushes and trees


Because we eat SpagBol amongst other things and care about subsequent campers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You put Spagbol down your sink??

I could lend you Shadow if you like :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> You put Spagbol down your sink??
> 
> I could lend you Shadow if you like :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Unless he has lost even more weight than you have told us he will never fit down the sink........

Dave :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spoilsport Dave

He can Try :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

isn't the idea of putting the waste water under a hedge only applicable if you bucket it there in small amounts (almost like a caravanner?)
Or are able to discharge it straight thro your waste tank using and extension to get it to the hedge in an almost constant dribble.
Can't see discharging 100 litres in one go as very practical.
While I don't see a problem with using the hedge and have done as a caravanner its not something I want to do with the moby.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only time we have done this is when it is apparent there is no discharge point for motor homes

we then empty slowly into a bucket and throw it in the hedgerow

Aldra


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I have even been known to pee in a hedge


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

cheshiregordon said:


> ......Or are able to discharge it straight thro your waste tank using and extension to get it to the hedge in an almost constant dribble. Can't see discharging 100 litres in one go as very practical.


We rumble off without any firm idea where we are going to travel or where we will be staying, and because of this I try to cover the bases and be prepared for anything.

Where there is no grey water emptying point I use a 'Wastemaster' carrier (our outlet is quite low) and make regular trips to various parts of the hedges when asked.

95% of the time it just sits in our external locker taking up space.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you would be in good company in France Bill :lol: :lol: :lol:

Never seen so many nonchalant willies anywhere else   

Aldra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies,the poll is what I expected based on my own camping experiences over nearly 30 years.I have been disposing of grey water in this fashion if there are no disposal points available and been quite comfortable doing it.

Obviously according to the poll results the vast majority of campers have been doing the same thing.



spykal said:


> ...........why are the minority who think that grey water is dangerous so vociferous? Any thread that happens to mention grey water always seems to attract the vociferous doomongers who threaten the extinction of the human race and all animal life if any grey water touches soil.
> Mike
> :


My thoughts exactly Mike :wink: I also could not understand the strong reaction to the grey waste question which is why I did a poll to see if what I had been doing for so long was wrong. :?

So I will continue to dispense of grey water in the hedgerows(spread out carefully and not all dumped in the same spot of course)in the knowledge that I will not be laying waste to the countryside and destroying wildlife,but perhaps having a beneficial effect on the vegetation. 

ps I also hate to see bits of rice and peas on a camping pitch but this thread and poll was not about that.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting poll Steve.

What about starting another based on Bill's comment? :wink:



Bill_H said:



> I have even been known to pee in a hedge


Is there anything wrong with emptying the cassette behind a hedge * in the middle of nowhere* if you know it has *only been piddled in*??

On second thoughts, maybe not. 25% of members would ignore the blue bit, another 25% would ignore the brown bit _(poor choice of colour perhaps! :lol: )_ 48% would ignore both . . . which leaves 2% who would read it properly and answer the question that was asked!! :lol: :lol:

OK - I'm taking the wee wee (sorry - irresistible!) but how often do we see wildly inaccurate responses, often needlessly emotive, and occasionally leading to a nasty spat - when the responder picks on a single phrase somewhere in the text and goes off on one!!!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good poll Wakk44. 

Let's hope it helps put this old chestnut to rest.

And a big thank you to Dave/Penquin too for having presented a reasoned argument against. Of the small number disapproving he was the only one who bothered to support his view with actual evidence. That helped tease the discussion out, Alan.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

The poll question is biased so the results mean little. What's the point of asking a question where choice is removed so most people will be compelled to give a certain answer? Sorry to be pedantic but we get enough statistic twisting from politicians.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree - excellent poll well worth following through, I am sure it has given all of us something to think about if/when we are faced with such a problem.

I am sure all of us will bear in mind the displeasure that we would feel if we discovered the pitch we were using had previously been extensively polluted with "free draining" residents or people who decide to empty 100 litres of "grey" water complete with spagbol (Shadow notwithstanding :lol: ) and rice into a small, baked hard hedge.

Common sense MUST prevail if MH are not to get a bad reputation - where there is a need and where it is suitable so be it, with care - which I am sure all MHF readers will adopt.

There is no way that any of us want to carry excess weight many miles (or kilometres) on the off-chance that we MIGHT find a better place to empty - that would not be common sense!

I accept Remus' comment about producing a biased result - that is a common problem when polls are being commissioned, but the results are only an indication and will not be used by anyone to compel others to behave in any particular manner. Treat it in a light-hearted manner and consider the comments not the overall results.  

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Penquin said:


> I accept Remus' comment about producing a biased result - that is a common problem when polls are being commissioned, but the results are only an indication and will not be used by anyone to compel others to behave in any particular manner. Treat it in a light-hearted manner and consider the comments not the overall results.  Dave


Exactly Dave. 

See my somewhat tongue in cheek comments a few posts back. Even when the question is simplified as far as this one, some folk still can't answer it without letting their heart rule their head!

Remus is right about the politicians though - they frequently rely upon, and deliberately provoke an emotive response to get across an rather dubious point! :roll:

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Interesting poll Steve.
> 
> What about starting another based on Bill's comment? :wink:
> 
> ...


The only reasons to not carefully dispose of even the black waste in the middle of nowhere, when safely buried, is chemicals and loo roll. Remove those two and the topsoil's bacteria will safely digest it all.

Dons hard hat, stands well back


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

If only campsites had gong farmers ....


Mike


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> The only reasons to not carefully dispose of even the black waste in the middle of nowhere, when safely buried, is chemicals and loo roll. Remove those two and the topsoil's bacteria will safely digest it all.
> 
> Dons hard hat, stands well back


Paper is a key component of our garden compost at home, kitchen towel, brown paper vegetable bags, and most importantly shredded paper.

Having learned from the way they do composting at the Centre for Alternative Technology in Wales, the output from our document shredder goes into the compost bin each week, balancing out the lawn clippings. And the worms in the worm bin love a bit of paper from time-to-time, too :!:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

trevd01 said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> > The only reasons to not carefully dispose of even the black waste in the middle of nowhere, when safely buried, is chemicals and loo roll. Remove those two and the topsoil's bacteria will safely digest it all.
> ...


I thought normal, rather than biodegradeable, loo roll took ages?

I'm sure it'll go eventually though!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Soft paper tissue degrades very quickly Jason, Alan.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> I thought normal, rather than biodegradeable, loo roll took ages?
> 
> I'm sure it'll go eventually though!


All paper is biodegradable, I would have thought? But Bronco (does it still exist?) would presumably take longer.

The 'special' expensive loo paper sold by Thetford is actually just expensive loo paper. We always use the cheapest recycled we can buy in our Thetford - nothing left recognisable as paper when you empty it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I voted yes, I see no reason at all not too, so long as it's not the hedge of a private garden, or along the roadside.

What harm can it do, it's small food particles, some soap and a little grease. animals and passing vehicles dump far worse all the time, and we walk in it and breath it in all the time.

Kev.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> The only reasons to not carefully dispose of even the black waste in the middle of nowhere, when safely buried, is chemicals and loo roll. Remove those two and the topsoil's bacteria will safely digest it all.
> 
> Dons hard hat, stands well back


Fundamentally correct.

There that surprised you didn't it...... :lol:

There a couple of caveats; temperature of the soil, depth of burial and how wet the soil becomes.

The breakdown of biological waste (pee and cr&p to anyone that needs guidance :roll: ) is carried out by two major groups of bacteria;
aerobic bacteria break down the chemicals in urine e.g. urea and it's derivatives (formed by combining the amine group from broken down proteins and combining it with CO2 to form urea - takes place in the liver) - that takes only a few hours given a good oxygen supply for the bacteria.

The solid waste is broken down by anaerobic bacteria (similar to those found within the human gut and which may produce wind!  ) but that takes months and is hampered by the presence of oxygen. That waste is mainly plant fibre + dead cells from the gut lining.

So if the waste is buried too deep the anaerobic bacteria work well, the aerobic do not. That overall process can take a few months.

BUT if the soil is waterlogged the whole process stops as the aerobic bacteria are destroyed and the anaerobic cannot cope. That will therefore just sit there until suitable conditions and a suitable supply of oxygen and bacteria are restored.

In sewage treatment works the two processes are separated early on - the aerobic takes place on filter beds, the anaerobic in sealed containers generating methane which is used as a fuel source.

Paper is broken down, coated paper like cereal packets will take many years, soft tissue paper in good conditions a few weeks. Izal Medicated (remember that scratchy stuff we used to use as tracing paper for school  :lol: ) takes many months if not years.

So in appropriate places yes that would be quite OK provided the soil structure is good, the top soil with the aerobic bacteria is sufficiently deep (it varies from a few centimetres to two metres+ in thickness depending on where you happen to be), the soil temperature is high enough to encourage the breakdown and most importantly the soil does not become waterlogged.

Hope that explains why Grizzly is correct in what he has said......

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a long dropper in the back yard when I was a kid.

When it became a short dropper 8O my father put on his oldest clothes and a big pair of wellies, and dug a huge hole in the garden.

Afterwards he put sticks around the filled-in hole and tied ribbon around the perimeter.  _(Before you ask - I didn't, but my little brother did once. He had to be hosed down before he was let into the house!! 8O )_

It wasn't long until the sticks and ribbon could be removed, and the soil in that garden was wonderful. Old men were afraid to stop for a natter in case they had to pull their walking sticks up by the roots before they could leave! :wink:

I survived, thanks to an awful lot of little hard working beasties in the soil.

Dave


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I've just had a great idea. How about a list of member's addresses? Members who are happy to have grey water on their gardens. That way, anyone who, for whatever reason, is stuck with a tank of unwanted grey water can look up the nearest address and, with only a short detour, turn up and dump their waste water. Sounds like a Win-Win idea to me. Any takers? Two's up on the hard hat Grizzlyj.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you put it where I show you I won't mind in the least. As it's harmless it's a matter of complete indifference to me, Alan.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If near the Erskine bridge and we have a drought ( don't laugh - it happens) you are welcome to water our vegetable patch with grey water. Other times we are just too wet to oblige !!
Last CL I was on near Durham wanted it along the hedge. At home it goes into a rockery.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think that those who have concerns about relatively small amounts of grey water being discharged into hedges should perhaps go to their nearest livestock farm and ask about slurry pits. Or go to some of our beaches where there are still sewage discharge pipes that will cause pollution in certain circumstances. Or you can inspect the ditch in the field next to my house into which my septic tank discharges. I have no qualms whatsoever about putting my grey water waste into a hedge if there isn't a convenient disposal point nearby. However (call me a coward!), I usually do it at dusk when no-one is looking so as to avoid any accusations that I am putting something awful into the countryside!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Remus said:


> I've just had a great idea. How about a list of member's addresses? Members who are happy to have grey water on their gardens. That way, anyone who, for whatever reason, is stuck with a tank of unwanted grey water can look up the nearest address and, with only a short detour, turn up and dump their waste water. Sounds like a Win-Win idea to me. Any takers? Two's up on the hard hat Grizzlyj.


Nigels Eco Store seems to do well selling a hose to put your own grey water on your own garden, no comment on the site that I can see regarding do's and don'ts, kids playing where you've put it etc? I doubt you can siphon spag bol though?

http://www.nigelsecostore.com/acatalog/Handy_Water_Syphon.html#aSIPH01_2dch679

Thank you for your comments Penguin. I suppose free draining would happen anyway, since you're not going to dig a hole in a puddle  But something to consider! Good practice with a latrine is to keep number ones and twos seperate since it supposedly doesn't then smell once covered. It would also seem the ideal way of encouraging breakdown. But too much information Im sure!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

On a free draining soil burying will work just like an Earth Closet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composting_toilet

It's a very old idea which has been hijacked by a name change to make it sound modern, composting toilet/earth closet, same principle, Alan.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

peribro

If your septic tank is discharging anything but clean water it needs looking at I think. 

Martin


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybody who thinks it's wrong has had their brain haddled by modern living. The food will degrade and if the detergent was hazardous you wouldn't be washing your dishes in it. We generally drop both tanks on the first lay-by from the site on exit. I can't be doing with over the top greenies. Extreme views on anything come to that. :roll: :roll:


----------

